# really need help getting car moving.(diy controller kit)



## OMT (May 10, 2010)

so a week ago i drove my car that has a new paul and sabrina controller. the car ran great for a few days but suddenly one day wouldnt move( when you turned on the car the contactor would engage, but gas pedal didnt do anything) 12v is supplied to the controller, i also checked, and made sure the pot is giving 0-5K ohms resistence. 

i didnt know what to do next so i tried to get rtd explorer to work with my car. the status light was green but was not shoing any info atall. my computer already has a serial to usb, that it recognizzes. 

what should i do to troubleshoot my controller/car? i have no clue what to do but im pretty sure its an issue with the controller. any advice?


----------



## mora (Nov 11, 2009)

Do you have a 500A model? What pack voltage are you running it with? I think high-pedal lockout (pedal in any other position than zero during precharge phase) will disable controller but will close contactor anyway. You might want to check your accelerator cable in case it is sticking and not zeroing out the potbox fully.

Did RTD explorer show it was connected? Did you check com port number for your serial-to-usb adapter and tell RTD explorer to use that same port number before connecting?

How about measuring voltage at controller terminals B+ and B-? (faulty contactor). You could also check your motor with 12V battery and jumper cables.


----------



## OMT (May 10, 2010)

-500A model, "tweaked" to 600a
-144v flooded
-potentiometer is reading zero when contactors are on, contactors are NOT controller by controller

-the only com port that wouldnt bring up an error was com port 3, which it selected automatically when rtd explorer was turned on.

controller B-, and B+ was reading good at around 150v

i know the motor works fine because it worked great right untill i pulled in to my garage, but i will try it again and update. 

I really need to get this car on the road before school starts or the project may be on a stand still. please help


----------



## mora (Nov 11, 2009)

Check your serial-to-usb adapters real com port number it is using. If you're running windows it can be found from device manager. It is mentioned inside brackets in the name of device. Now tell RTD explorer that port number and you should be fine. If you can connect RTDexplorer and controller correctly you'll know if it is high-pedal lockout or something else that hangs the controller.

You could also check precharge control wire for voltage. There should be five wires coming out of controller: +12V, gnd, two leads for potbox and contactor control wire. Power on the controller and check if there is voltage at contactor control wire. It doesn't need to be wired anywhere for controller to work. If no voltage is present after few seconds there is something going on inside the controller.


----------

